# My latest drawing :)



## Abby (Sep 6, 2014)

Hello everyone, I still haven't written anything worth sharing but have finished this colored pencil drawing. The subject is my little boy Jake, it's about 50 x 40cms and took me flipping ages! 
 I don't know why my image is so teeny tiny??


----------



## escorial (Sep 6, 2014)

first glance it looked like a photo..the hair is brilliant..fantastic drawing


----------



## Abby (Sep 6, 2014)

Thanks escorial  did you look just now when the big pic was there? Did it look fuzzy?


----------



## escorial (Sep 6, 2014)

looked fine


----------



## LeeC (Sep 6, 2014)

Looks like a very good portrayal of a Mother's son  The likeness replete with a youthful annoyance of having to submit to such, which makes it all the more lifelike. 

Besides the expression, with the mouth enhancing the tone (mood) of the eyes, the hair texturing is exceptional.

Real talent there. Bet you did the spiderman(?) disguise for him ;-)


----------



## Abby (Sep 6, 2014)

I did Lee


----------



## Gumby (Sep 6, 2014)

I can see why it took you forever, it's awesome! What a sweetheart he looks to be. Love the expression you captured.


----------



## Abby (Sep 7, 2014)

Thanks Gumby, he is such a lovely kid. Apart from when he gets me up at 6am on a Sunday, yawn!


----------



## Pandora (Sep 8, 2014)

You are blessed Abby, a true talent, blessed in many ways. Brilliantly beautiful! Oh what that will mean to the grown up Jake.:smile:


----------



## Abby (Sep 11, 2014)

Thanks Pandora!


----------



## Elvenswordsman (Sep 11, 2014)

Brilliant.


----------



## ClosetWriter (Sep 11, 2014)

This reminds me of a Saturday Evening Post cover by Norman Rockwell -- well done Abigail. 

~Dave


----------



## Abby (Sep 11, 2014)

Thanks Elven & Dave


----------

